# Alu mountainbike 26 zoll scheibenbremsen aluminium e3



## solrac (1. März 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch neu in der Biker-Szene! 
Ehrlichgesagt bin ich seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr Fahrrad gefahren und will nun wieder anfangen. Um rauszufinden ob dies eine Sportart etwas für länger für mich ist, habe ich mich erstmal auf die Suche nach einem MTB gemacht und bin auf diesen Artikel gestoßen: 

*http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160538130764&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
*

Da ich wie schon geschrieben sogut wie keine Ahnung habe, würde ich gerne euere Meinung zu dem Bike haben. 

Ich suche etwas Günstiges wo ich dennoch, falls die Sportart mir zusagen sollte, gerne bereit bin zu investieren. 
Doch möchte ich nicht 1000 ausgeben und dann nach drei Monaten feststellen das ich diese 1000 kaum nutze.

Vielen Dank schon mal.-) 
Carlos


----------



## kevinf15 (2. März 2011)

Guck mal Lieber nach einem marken rad ist 100% besser also gibt gute "anfÃ¤nger rÃ¤der" von Bulls,scott oder auch focus das sind 3 bekannte marken und es gibt auch recht gute fahrrÃ¤der fÃ¼r unter 600â¬
Am besten mal in einen Fahrrad laden gehen 
hier mal etwas was ein bisschen besser wÃ¤re meiner meinung nach:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Foc...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1c19ad741b


MfG Kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

